# brain fart



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been wanting to write a recipe book on cooking waterfowl. I have a bunch of recipes that i have since 1982. I want to call it " cooking with the dogg". It will have puddler and diver recipes.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

jaydogg said:


> I want to call it " cooking with the dogg".


Haha That could be taken badly or bought largely by asians. Sorry, I'm sorry had to do it.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

dig deep...puppy in bottom


----------

